# Wie lange brauch man bis zum max level?



## Emokeksii (19. Juni 2008)

Hi leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da wow mich seit ich gestern 70 geworden bin auch mit meinen 2ten 70ger extrem langweilt (warum sag ich nicht ist ja auch nicht wichtig an dem punkt hier)
möcht ich herr der ringe online anfangen. 

Ich lade mir grad den Client runter und werde mir einen test account machen.

Was mich jetzt interesiert ist wie lang man bis zum max level dauert.

Geht das schneller als bei wow? 

Bei wow hing ich jetzt für meinen 70ger jeden tag zwischen 6 und 12 stunden vorn rechner...und hab so um die 2 wochen jetzt gebraucht...für mich eindeutig zu viel zeit...

mit Herr der ringe möcht ich weniger spielen aber mich interesieren 2 klassen wo ich auch gerne auf max level haben würde ich möcht mir einen barden und einen waffenmeister machen.

Wie lang brauch man ungefähr bis max level wenn man sich größtenteils mit dem leveln beschäftigt und wenig in der landschaft chillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenns mir schwer fallen wird nicht 5 minuten vor der landschaft zu sitzen und sie zu genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juni 2008)

Also. Anscheinend scheinst du (unzutreffendes bitte ausstreichen) spaß am Leveling zu haben / ein ernsthaftes Problem mit deiner Spieleinstellung zu haben.

HdRO wird dir: sehr gefallen / innerhalb der ersten fünf level als crap erscheinen, den du mit "ich geh zurück zu WoW nichts geht darüber" kommentieren wirst.

Der unterschied zwischen HdRO und WoW ist für mich, dass die Leveling-Phase spaß macht. Es ist absolut scheissegal, wie lange du brauchst, länger wäre sogar besser, weil man wirklich interessante Aufgaben erhält, wenn man sich darauf einlässt.

Wichtig ist dabei, dass man die Questtexte liest, die Epische Questreihe bearbeitet und  sich nicht mit Aufgabenlösungsseiten alles verdirbt. Wenn du eines der HdRO-Bücher gelesen oder eine ahnnung von der materie hast (z.B. davon, wie der Bauer im Auenland mit den Pilzen heisst und wie es sich mit dem Alten Weidemann verhält, das sind nur selbsttest-beispiele), kann das das ganze noch deutlich verbessern.


Wenn deine Herrangehensweise wahrscheinlich von der von mir geratenen abweicht, versuch es bitte gar nicht erst. Ich kann dir garantieren, dass dir "das gewisse etwas" fehlen wird und es dir viel zu langsam gehen wird.

Nun noch zu deiner Frage: Ein bisschen länger als bei WoW. Ich würde sagen, die relative Dauer, die man in WoW hat x 1,2


----------



## Emokeksii (19. Juni 2008)

spaß am leveln hab ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch bei wow aber nach dem 3ten charackter vergeht der halt irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bei herr der ringe der hauptspaß im pve und besonders im leveln und der story liegt hab ich mir auch schon gedacht gerade deshalb interesiert es mich so.

Ich denke es wird mir spaß machen grad weils neu ist und ich nicht so wie bei wow den drang hab max level zu werden weil ich alles kenn.

Ich denk mir nur wenn ich dann meinen 2ten charackter anfang wird es so wie bei wow sein und dann wirds mich nerven das ich so lang aufs höchste level brauch.


^^ ich hoff mals beste dank dir


----------



## Orkfluch (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal

hmm ... gute Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sich Zeit läst, wie Vetaro schon gesagt hat, kann man schon so 4-5 Monate brauchen. (Ich muss erlich sein ist ein Schätzwert)
Ich muss zugeben das ich fast 8 Monate gebraucht hab, liegt aber auch das ich sehr viel zu tun hatte (Schule etc.) Außerdem kommt es darauf an mit wie vielen Leuten man spielt, alleine dauert es ein bisschen länger, wenn man hingegen mit 2 Leuten spielt (und sich die Klassen gegenseitig ergänzen) kann man es eigentlich recht schnell schaffen. 

Gruß Orkfluch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (20. Juni 2008)

also bei HdRo ist wohl der Weg eher Ziel. HdRo ist wie ein gutes Buch lesen. Wenn Du leveln willst wie in WoW, dann bleib bei WoW. Wenn Du Dir Zeit beim leveln nehmen willst, Lust an der Story hast und nicht zu den Isch-bin-Max-Level-Posern  gehörst, dann herzlich Willkommen.

Im Moment ist doch auch gar kein Anreiz 50 zu werden - nix zu tun. ;-)


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. Juni 2008)

Hum ich muss mich den anderen anschliessen, das Spiel ist wirklich gar nicht darauf ausgerichtet schnell das max level zu erreichen, gut ich spiele auf dem RP server, aber ich lasse mir extra extrem viel Zeit damit ich das Ende der Max Grenze so lange wie möglich raus ziehen kann. 

Ausserdem kann man WOW mit HDRO auch gar nicht vergleichen. Es sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Welten, die Inhaltlich und Äusserlich nicht das gleiche sind. 

Während sich in WOW die Spieler am Platz Possen und zeigen wie toll sie sind, um zu zeigen was für tolle Items sie doch gerade "gefarmt" haben, interessiert das in der HDRO welt eigentlich kaum jemanden.

Da ich in den meisten Spielen das Endcontent der SPiele eher als langweilig bis trostlos sehe, versuche ich gerade das Leveln bis max stufe vollkommen zu geniessen und alles aus zu kosten was es gibt. Da mich sowol das PVP als auch das Dungeongefarme vollkommen nervt und meine Zeit stiehlt. 

Es sollte also genauestens überlegt sein ob HDRO das Spiel ist das du anstrebst.


----------



## Olfmo (20. Juni 2008)

ich kann zwar keinen vergleich mit wow ziehen, weil ich es nie gespielt habe, muss aber sagen dass mir das leveln mit meinem ersten char (barde) extrem viel spaß gemacht hat. inzwischen bin ich auch schon ne weile 50 und es macht mir immer noch viel spaß auch wenn ich inzwischen dazu übergegangen bin nen twink zu spielen (waffenmeister lvl 22). hier ist es mit dem leveln ein bisschen anders, ich hab mit meinem barden damals wirklich alles gemacht was es gab, weil ich die (wirklich tollen) quests alle mal machen wollte. nichtsdestotrotz ist es immer noch schön wieder einen charakter langsam (!) aber sicher richtung level 50 zu bekommen. dieses mal mach ich nur quests die ich mag, die auswahl ist auf jeden fall da und ich denke auch beim dritten oder vierten charakter macht es immer noch spaß das "wachsen" zu beobachten

fürs power-leveln ist hdro aber imho nicht geeignet, natürlich ist es mögich sich von einem oder mehreren 50ern ziehen zu lassen, aber ich denke zum einen wirst du diese leute schwerer finden als bei wow (reine spekulation, wie gesagt hab ich nie wow gespielt), zum anderen ist bei lotro wie schon gesagt wurde eben der weg das ziel, den charakter hochspielen macht den meisten leuten wirklich spaß und das soll es ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe hab schon verstanden bin jetzt level 6 und geh erst mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen mach ich mal level 10 und werd dann ein bischen ins monster play reinschnuppern und dann noch ein bischen weiter spielen dann seh ich ja obs was für mich ist bis jetzt gefällts mir schon mal sehr.


----------



## Dim (20. Juni 2008)

Monsterspiel macht richtig spaß!

Was ich dir gleich zu Anfang empfehlen kann ist, wenn du rein kommst in den OOc (/ooc) zu schreiben:"suche SZ"

Dann wirst du gleich in einen 24 Mann/Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 starken SZ geladen, mit Ts und so weiter, mit dem du dann gegen die Freien kämpfst =)

Dim


----------



## alexaner666 (20. Juni 2008)

> Bei wow hing ich jetzt für meinen 70ger jeden tag zwischen 6 und 12 stunden vorn rechner...und hab so um die 2 wochen jetzt gebraucht...für mich eindeutig zu viel zeit...


wenn die das leveln mehr spaß macht, als der endcontent im max. level, solltest du eher ein spiel wählen, bei dem
das leveln lang aber abwechlunsgreich ist.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2008)

alex, wie wärs mit einem speziellen beispiel? Mir fällt da nicht viel ein. Vielleicht sollte sie dann eher ein spiel ohne level spielen, wie z.B. Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## Philipp23 (20. Juni 2008)

Hab auch HDRO vor ein paar Tagen angefangen. Doch leider bin ich nur bis lvl 5 gekommen. Da ich erstmal Metal Gear Solid 4 ausspielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ps: I love Mgs 1-4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bei wow hing ich jetzt für meinen 70ger jeden tag zwischen 6 und 12 stunden vorn rechner...und hab so um die 2 wochen jetzt gebraucht...für mich eindeutig zu viel zeit...



Das kommt schon stark in den Bereich Spielesucht.
Ich hoffe das war nur ne Ausnahme und Du willst so nicht weitermachen.
Mit Spielesucht ist nicht zu spassen.


----------



## Philipp23 (21. Juni 2008)

Bei wow hing ich jetzt für meinen 70ger jeden tag zwischen 6 und 12 stunden vorn rechner...und hab so um die 2 wochen jetzt gebraucht...für mich eindeutig zu viel zeit...

Ja das problem bei wow ist einfach das es dich fässelt. Und so bald du dich einloggst jedes Zeitgefühl verlierst. Zb: du gehst ne inze die schon einmal 4std. dauert. Usw. dieses Spiel ist einfach auf viel Zeit ausgebaut. Darum spielen dieses Spiel eigentl. hauptsächlich studenten und Arbeitslose bzw. leute denen RL unwichtig ist. Gruss


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2008)

Phillip, tolles vorurteil. Sollte man aufnehmen in die hall of fame der vorurteile, direkt nebem "polen klauen", "chinesen sind seelenlose Arbeitsmaschinen" und "brasilianer hassen schwule aber machen selber das, was sie behaupten, dass schwule tun." Nein halt, das dritte stimmt.

Und ausserdem: _Wenn_ man sich 6 - 12 stunden von WoW fesseln lässt und die zeit nicht bemerkt, ist *wirklich* spielsucht angesagt.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juni 2008)

WoW ist einfach so es macht leicht süchtig des wissen mittlerweile doch alle aber das ist ja hier nicht der punkt oder irre ich mich?

Zum Topic also wen mans mit WoW vergleicht und dus nochmal so machen würdest denk ich das du ein kleines wenig schneller sein solltest. Aber ich würds nicht empfehlen den Lotro besteht nich aus schnell 50 werden ich bin damals auch einfach so durchs Auenland oder andere gebiete geschlendert und hab nichts gemacht auser die Gegend begutachtet.
Man sollte es einfach geniesen die quests die storys, kann man mit so kleinen taschenbüchern vergleichen jede eine ganz eigene schöne story^^

Aber so wie in jedem spiel kann man allgemein sagen es ist Spieler abhängig


----------



## Aevin (21. Juni 2008)

Spiele zwar erst seit kurzem HDRO, aber ich würde dir empfehlen HDRO zu genießen d.h. nicht im Akkord zu leveln, weil HDRO ist atmosphärisch derart gut gemacht da sollte man lieber die Spielwelt und das Spielgefühl genießen. Einfach nur zu leveln wie ein Irrer nur um sagen zu können man hat nen 50er finde ich ungerecht dem hervorragenden Spiel gegenüber.

Was du machst ist deine Sache, ist nur ein Tipp.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (21. Juni 2008)

entweder du levelst langsam, lässt dir Zeit und genießt die Umgebung oder du machst es wie viele bei WoW und lässt dich nur ziehen (falls du jemanden findest) und gibst dann am Ende damit an das du Max-Level hast, ich würde dir aber eher das 1. empfehlen


----------



## Martok (21. Juni 2008)

mein 1. 50er Char (nen waffi )  hat 11 days playtime bis er 50 war, (ok angmar war noch net fertig usw.)
mein letzter 50er twink(kundiger) hat ca. 6tage playtime


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich ganz gemütlich Gelevelt, 2-3 Stunden am Tag, am Wochenende vielleicht ewas länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bin im moment  zwar noch Stufe 47, schätze meine gesamte Spielzeit an diesem Charakter wenn ich ihn noch gar hoch-
gelevelt habe, wird so zwischen 2 und 3 Monaten liegen.
Aber anders als damals in WoW: 3 Monate voller Spass ;-) !!!

Ich Hoffe das hilft dir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freundliche Grüße Vanier


----------



## Gromthar (21. Juni 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> Aber anders als damals in WoW: 3 Monate voller Spass ;-) !!!


Das ist eben der größte Unterschied zu WoW. Das Leveln und Questen bei HdRO macht wirklich Spaß, man glaubt es kaum! Bereits in den Startgebieten ist die Fülle an Aufgaben, sowie deren Geschichte deutlich spürbar. Zudem findet man dauernd Gruppen für alles Mögliche.


----------



## Windhawk (21. Juni 2008)

Das Leveln dauert denke ich wenn das dein erster Char hast und du keine Sippe zum Supporten etc. hast auf jeden länger. Die Quests sind komplexer als bei WoW.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## $n4re (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hab des Problem dass ich überall rumlatsch, aber keinen gescheiten ort zum lvln find. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin erst lvl 22 und würd gern die epische questreihe fortsetzen.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2008)

Einsame Lande: Stufe 15-25
Nordhöhen: 20-32

Buch 1: Stufe 10 - 18
Buch 2: Stufe 26 - 29


----------



## Treffnichts (21. Juni 2008)

@ Emokeksii 

Huhu HDRO ist das beste =) 

Wir suchen noch für unsere Sippe neue Mitglieder wir wollen gemeinsam das game erkunden und Spaß haben. Spiele im mom einen 20er Wächter auf server Maiar 

viell hast du ja lust =)
 uns bei zu treten =)


----------



## Thunderbrace (22. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese muss ich aber noch dazu sagen das das game noch interessanter wird wenn du 50 bist (vorausgesetzt du hast BDT und die Aufgaben runtergekloppt hast ) eigendlich erst richtig los 
0die gesammte Buchreihe ein Traum, 
in den Etten die (ollen^^)Monster kloppen 
und die großen Instanzen 

Wie auch schon die andern gesagt haben genieße die Aufgaben und lass es auf dich wirken da die Augebentexte sehr gut geschrieben sind und dich noch tiefer in die Story reinbringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (22. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Darum spielen dieses Spiel eigentl. hauptsächlich studenten und Arbeitslose bzw. leute denen RL unwichtig ist. Gruss



Was soll denn dieser Schwachfug denn nun?? Wie oft muss man eigentlich noch betonen das diese Behauptung schlicht nicht stimmt (und mich würd mal interessieren wie man überhaupt auf so nen Unsinn kommt?!)!


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juni 2008)

ich bin jetzt im moment stufe 11 ^^ geh jetzt penn weil ich müde bin und spiel morgen dann mal weiter und hol mir am montag dann die gold Edition (^^ ich freu mich so auf mein pferd)

^^ und ich bin auf den server motheron...oder wie der heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kann ich deiner sippe leider nicht beitretten Treffnichts


----------



## Kahrtoon (22. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt im moment stufe 11 ^^ geh jetzt penn weil ich müde bin und spiel morgen dann mal weiter und hol mir am montag dann die gold Edition (^^ ich freu mich so auf mein pferd)
> 
> ^^ und ich bin auf den server motheron...oder wie der heißt
> 
> ...



Heho - spielst wohl auf Morthond oder?

Hab auch gerade mit HdR-O angefangen, *musste einfach von WoW weg und nach dem Murmur lag war es auch langweilig so hat ich endlich zeit für back to the roots - bin nen mega Tolkien Fa ^^*

Naja

ich spiel jedenfalls auch auf Morthon d + wenn du da spielst + , wenn magst schreibste einfach ma Kartoonik an, bin nen lvl 17 Barde - könnten ja etwas zusammen Questen, hab mitlerweile scho ne menge herrausgefunden ^^.

Also man sieht sich


----------



## genitur (22. Juni 2008)

also ich verstehe ja, dass alle lotro spieler lotros vorzüge nenen, wie z.B. das spaßiege leveln und einfach eine schöne zeit zu verbringen, anstatt an ein großes ziel zu kommen ( wie schon gesagt, der weg ist das ziel) 

allerdings finde ich es nicht in ordnung, wenn ihr irgendwelche behauptungen aufstellt, wie z.B: in wow posen alle nur ihre items, die sie "gefarmt" haben....

1. es posen gar nicht alle leute in wow items. das ziel des spiels ist es so viele schwere herausvorderungen zu schaffen, wie möglich, dafür brauch man disziplin, spaß am spiel und auch gutes equip, also ist das equip nur mittel zum zweck und nicht das ziel des ganzen spiels... es ist viel schöner, zum ersten mal einen boss zu schaffen, an dem man wochenlang gewiped ist, als danach die items abzusahenen, die er dropt... ich freue mich z.B immer wenn ein neuer boss liegt, selbst wenn er nicht für mich dropt

2. "gefarmte" rüstung wird sicher nicht geposed, denn die ist meistens crap.... die ausrüstung, auf die alle gucken und bestaunen, erarbeitet man sich nicht mit "farmen" sondern mit harter arbeit und viel disziplin bei schweren und vordernden bossen

ich finde es toll, dass ihr leuten helf sich für ein spiel zu entscheiden und ich finde es toll, dass ihr die vorzüge eures spiels nennt, aber macht bitte keine anderen spiele mit irgendwelchen unwahrheiten schlecht, aus welchen gründen auch immer....

man hätte z.B auch schreiben können: in lotro ist das leveln der spass, im gegensatz zu wow, wo das leveln nur der weg ist zu 70, um die wirklichen abenteuer zu erleben.

man kann sowas auch sagen ohne andere sachen grundlos schlecht zu machen

mfG Genitur

PS: falls einige hier rumflamen: äh, du hast doch gar keine ahnung, du wow spieler..... ich spiele zwar hauptsächlich wow, aber ich habe auch in lotro eine längere zeit lang gespielt, also weiß ich genau wovon ich rede


----------



## Bolle0708 (22. Juni 2008)

Genitus,du hast vollkommen recht.
ich hab auch wow gespielt und ich kann mich deiner meinung nur anschließen.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juni 2008)

hmm das stimmt mit wow schon. hab mir das equipt auch geholt um weiter ordentlich mit machen zu können (beim raiden und pvp ) und nicht um damit anzugeben...naja aber die comunity schreckt mich grad sowieso von meinen server weg und ohne ne neue gilde komm ich im moment sowieso grad mal noch in die heroic inis (selbst wenn ich mir da ständig anhören muss mit mein equipt das ich nicht mit...)


----------



## Ilunadin (22. Juni 2008)

Also das lvln dauert insgesamt nicht lange....außer du chillst in der Gegend rum und genießt die einzelnen Details des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nuja wir sehen uns ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(auch wenn ich immer noch nicht wirhlich weiß auf welchem Server als was^^)


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Ja in WoW gibt es auch normale Spieler, viele sogar, doch auch du genitur musst zugeben
dass es schon einige Poser gibt, und die Itemgeilheit größer ist als bei anderen spielen.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juni 2008)

naja wow hat verdammt viele spieler da findest du alles besonders viele unfreundliche leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt meine comunity vom server verscheucht mich grad da machen es die 10 freundlichen aus der friend list auch nicht weg.

Wenn interesiert wo und was ich in herr der ringe spielst darf jetzt mein profil beglubschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ichs jetzt reingeschrieben


----------



## philipp-646 (22. Juni 2008)

also ich spiele jetzt schon 2 monate und habe einen waffenmeister(lvl 22), einen schurken(lvl 18), eienen jäger(lvl 19), und eienen kundigen(lvl 17)......und ich zock nicht viel. in der woche ca. 10 stunden....... (75% leveln, 5% chillen, 20% farmen und handeln.) 
für mich ist hdro ein spiel für genieser und das ist nicht nur der grafik zu verdanken.
ich hoff du kommst zu hdro......man sieht sich
philipp


----------



## Der Bastian (22. Juni 2008)

also, wie ich deinen ersten post gelesen habe emokeksil, habe ich mir sofort gedacht, dass hdro das falsche spiel für dich ist. in hdro kommt es nicht auf powerleveln an (habe übrigens selber 3 jahre wow gespielt). ich betreibe eher chilligleveln, am abend 1 - 2 stunden maximal, dabei jeden questtext lesen, die story miterleben und spass mit meiner sippe haben. fange mal an den ersten teil des kino-filmes anzuschauen. ich hab das neulich gemacht und dann richtig lust bekommen, langsam (!) in die welt von mittelerde einzutauchen, um auch ja kein detail zu verpassen. und du wirst diese gelassenheit bei hdro anfangen zu geniessen, verglichen mit dem leistungsdruck von wow. rp gibt es da nämlich meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Camillo70 (22. Juni 2008)

Man merkt dass du ein emo bist weil nur emos können soviel spielen dass sie 2 70er in 2 wochen schaffen. den Emos haben keine freunde. such dir ein Hobby das was mit Draussen zu tun hat. achja ich vergas du kannst ja nicht raus weil du dich wegen deiner Blassen haut schämst die du bekommen hast vor lauter nicht rausgehen. oder wegen deinen bunten strichen am arm die du dir aus spass geritzt hast.

mfg 
Camillo

edit: lol du heisst ja cindy einige werden sicher wissen worauf ich anspiele^^


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Man merkt dass du ein emo bist weil nur emos können soviel spielen dass sie 2 70er in 2 wochen schaffen. den Emos haben keine freunde. such dir ein Hobby das was mit Draussen zu tun hat. achja ich vergas du kannst ja nicht raus weil du dich wegen deiner Blassen haut schämst die du bekommen hast vor lauter nicht rausgehen. oder wegen deinen bunten strichen am arm die du dir aus spass geritzt hast.
> 
> mfg
> Camillo
> ...




Das war jetzt Humor, oder?


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Man merkt dass du ein emo bist weil nur emos können soviel spielen dass sie 2 70er in 2 wochen schaffen. den Emos haben keine freunde. such dir ein Hobby das was mit Draussen zu tun hat. achja ich vergas du kannst ja nicht raus weil du dich wegen deiner Blassen haut schämst die du bekommen hast vor lauter nicht rausgehen. oder wegen deinen bunten strichen am arm die du dir aus spass geritzt hast.
> 
> mfg
> Camillo
> ...



Oo ich hab weder gesagt das ich immer so viel spiel noch das ich 2 70ger in 2 wochen gemacht hab....lesen lernen hilft....naja und deine hirnlosen vorurteile muss ich ja nicht drauf eingehen du wirst merken das ich nicht die einzigste person hier bin die denkt das du nen kleinen schaden hasst....

tut mir leid aber so was wie du ist echt arm....


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das war jetzt Humor, oder?



Lustig wars jedenfalls nicht.

*camillo verwarnen geht*


----------



## the Dragonfist (22. Juni 2008)

juhu mein erster post ^^

also ich kann das langsame leveln nur empfehlen!

wenn du die bücher gelesen hast, hast du überall sachen die du wiedererkennst

z.b.  charaktere die in den filmen nicht auftauchen wie tom bombadil (der meiner meinung nach gut getroffen ist), oder halbarad (da könnt ihr selber raten wo der in den büchern auftaucht^^)

na dann viel spass am spiel und willkommen in der hdro community

ps: mein twink ist jetzt 45 und ich hab eine woche spielzeit reingesteckt
wobei da alle berufe schon auf grossmeister sind (bauer, förster und drechsler)


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2008)

Und der Rest stürzt sich jetzt bitte nicht rein in den lustigen Flamewar.


----------



## Meregar (22. Juni 2008)

Zum Ablauf im Endgame habe ich auch noch eine Frage.  Die steht aber in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14383 ganz unten. Vllt kann da mal jemand reinsehen^^. Hätte auch zu dem Thema gepasst aber will es nicht nochmal schreiben!


----------



## Windhawk (23. Juni 2008)

HdRO wie WoW Classic... hmmm auch ganz interessante Ansicht.... aber .... ich würde aufpassen das FloZwo das nicht liest^^
ICh find man kann das nicht so richtig mit WoW vergleichen....


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> HdRO wie WoW Classic... hmmm auch ganz interessante Ansicht.... aber .... ich würde aufpassen das FloZwo das nicht liest^^
> ICh find man kann das nicht so richtig mit WoW vergleichen....



find ich auch die sind komplett verschieden nur die Steuerung ist gleich


----------



## Maskenball (23. Juni 2008)

Also auch WoW hat eine große Atmosphärische dichte und auch erzählerisch viel zu bieten. nur leider lassen das viele aussen vor und betreiben Powerleveling um schnell 70 zu werden und an End-Contest teilzunehmen. Welches bei WoW eindeutig größer und weitaus zentrierter Stattfindet als bei anderen MMORPGs...

Ausser das sie vom Prinzip her zum gleichen Grene gehören kann man HDRO und WoW schlecht vergleichen. Allein das eine stammt aus einem Buch und die andere Spielwelt wurde von den Computerspielen und später erst von Serienbüchern bestimmt.

Ich hatte HDRO auch mal angestet aber hab ganz schnell  wieder aufgegeben, da mir das gesamte Spiel nicht wirklich zusagte.


----------



## Egooz (23. Juni 2008)

Naja, der Kern ähnelt sich doch sehr stark im Moment. In Lotro wird das Gesamtpaket bloß geschickter verpackt & präsentiert. Klar, gibt es Dinge die Spiel A von B unterscheiden, Welten liegen dennoch nicht dazwischen.
Ich glaub Lotro wird mit dem Addon/ den bisherigen Plänen dazu einen entscheidenen Schritt Richtung "eigenständiges Spiel" wagen, darauf bin ich gespannt.

Ich mein das nun auch weitaus weniger negativ, auch wenn einige ihr Spiel damit als "angegriffen" betrachten.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> find ich auch die sind komplett verschieden nur die Steuerung ist gleich




Echt? Komisch, bei mir gibt es immernoch Gruppen aus Charakteren, die sich zu Schlachtzügen zusammenschliessen und in eine feurige instanz ziehen, an deren ende ein wirklich epischer gegner steht. Die Gruppen haben Tanks und Heiler, Schadensverteiler und charaktere der Kategorie "sonstige", die andere Dinge Heilen und buffen und Aufgaben wahrnehmen, die sie ausserhalb jener instanz sonst praktisch nie wahrnehmen müssen. Es geht um eine wichtige Rüstung, von denen jeder Gegner einen oder mehrere Teile bereit hält.

Ich habe es von der Komplexität der raidbosse verglichen, nicht vom Spiel an sich, also hört auf, schon wieder den "HdRO vs. WoW"-Thread hier zu eröffnen. Schaut euch die Buffed-show zu WoW classic im Geschmolzenen Kern an. Es ist von der offensichtlichen komplexität, _nicht_ vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, vergleichbar.


----------



## Emokeksii (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab jetzt im moment nen problem...ich hab mal alle klassen angespielt...nen barde hab ich mit einen hier aus dem buffed forum gespielt und der ist jetzt stufe 16...allerding hab ich ein problem damit wirklich das spiel zu genießen.

Im grunde würd ich gern nen Waffenmeister oder einen jäger spieln ...dmg dealer halt allerding möcht ich nicht ständig das erleben was ich gestern erläbt hatte...als ich vorhin ein par gruppen quest geholfen hab war komischerweiße immer mindestens 3 jäger oder 3 waffenmeister in der gruppe ab und zu mal nen wächter oder nen schurke bzw kundiger....

Jetzt bin ich ziehmlich demotiviert geworden da der barde nicht so mein ding ist...


----------



## Lardor (23. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt im moment nen problem...ich hab mal alle klassen angespielt...nen barde hab ich mit einen hier aus dem buffed forum gespielt und der ist jetzt stufe 16...allerding hab ich ein problem damit wirklich das spiel zu genießen.
> 
> Im grunde würd ich gern nen Waffenmeister oder einen jäger spieln ...dmg dealer halt allerding möcht ich nicht ständig das erleben was ich gestern erläbt hatte...als ich vorhin ein par gruppen quest geholfen hab war komischerweiße immer mindestens 3 jäger oder 3 waffenmeister in der gruppe ab und zu mal nen wächter oder nen schurke bzw kundiger....
> 
> Jetzt bin ich ziehmlich demotiviert geworden da der barde nicht so mein ding ist...



Da wäre ein Hauptmann die Mittellösung. Also wenns ums Leveln geht solltest du einen Jäger spielen da diese durch ihre port möglichkeiten usw wesentlich schneller sind. Der Waffenmeister spielen so viele weil sie alle denke der is der dd in perons naja die meisten merken aber erst mit lvl 30-40 das er schwer zu spielen ist besonders ab lvl 50.

Der Barde ist seit dem es die Kriegsrede gibt sehr mächtig geworden. Schurken und Kundige sind zu beginn immer sehr abwertend angesehen worden was sich aber mit zunehmenden LvL ändert sie werden umso wichtiger je höher ihr lvl ist.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juni 2008)

Ja. Auch mein Rat, spiel den Barden noch bis 20 und schau dann nochmal. Die Kriegsrede macht einiges aus, und die hinzukommenden Fähigkeiten beschleunigen alle kämpfe deutlich.


----------



## Emokeksii (23. Juni 2008)

Naja langsames leveln stört mich ja nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist eher..weiß net ich muss mich ja auch bisle mit dem charakter identivizierend könn...

zb mal ein beispiel

ich war gestern mit meinen barden in alten wald der ja allgemein schon düster ist und fühlte mich mit dem barden total fehl am platz und hät mir nen jäger oder nen waffenmeister genau an der stelle viel besser vorstellen könn..so ist es auch in den meisten buch instanzen das ich mir da nen richtigen kämpfer besser vorstellen könnte.


----------



## Styr74 (23. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja langsames leveln stört mich ja nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn Du nen Wächter probierst? So oft wird er nicht gespielt und ist in Gruppen gerne gesehen. Mit 2h Waffe und Überwältigen gehts sogar mit dem Dmg beim Leveln. 
Entwickwelt bei mir in der Grp. den höchsten Spielspass.


----------



## Emokeksii (23. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du nen Wächter probierst? So oft wird er nicht gespielt und ist in Gruppen gerne gesehen. Mit 2h Waffe und Überwältigen gehts sogar mit dem Dmg beim Leveln.
> Entwickwelt bei mir in der Grp. den höchsten Spielspass.




das mit dem wächter wer zwar ne idee aber glaub zum tanken bin ich zu doof...besonders weil herr der ringe bei mir mitten drin gern mal kurz hängt und das würde gerade beim tanken fatal sein ^^


----------



## Styr74 (23. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> das mit dem wächter wer zwar ne idee aber glaub zum tanken bin ich zu doof...besonders weil herr der ringe bei mir mitten drin gern mal kurz hängt und das würde gerade beim tanken fatal sein ^^



Hm, so schwer ist es nicht. Mein Wächter ist auch meine erste Tankklasse in einem MMO.
Bis jetzt funzt es einigermassen gut. 
Letztentlich solltest Du aber das spielen was DIR am meisten gefällt.


----------



## Dim (23. Juni 2008)

Wächter ist echt nicht schwer, tanken in HdRO ist auch sehr einfach.


----------



## the Dragonfist (23. Juni 2008)

das tanken leicht sei würde ich so nicht stehn lassen.

es gibt gewaltige unterschiede bei den wächtern! 

also wenn ich als waffi nur die aggro habe (nein ich schreie nicht und aggro erhöhende schläge nutze ich auch nicht in der situation) ist der tank nicht der beste.

und ich kenn auch einen tank da kriege ich die aggro selbst mit schreien nicht runter (beide haben das gleiche equipment).


aber ich will dich nicht vom wächter fernhalten, vielleicht stecken ja ungeahnte talente in dir.

mfg Orandur aka the Dragonfist


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juni 2008)

Bin übrigens Wächterin der ersten Stunde. Es ist auch nicht so tragisch, weil die erste stelle, an der die Wächterfertigkeit bei mir wirklich gefordert wurde, die Spalte war. Und danach Helegrod. Ich hab allerdings auch die dungeon-instanzen im levelingbereich ignoriert. Aber bis dahin kann jeder schon akzeptabel tanken (also jeder, der nicht zufällig auf tasten drückt).

 Und die Leute sprechen immer so vom Wächter, als ob er so stark wäre wie Waffenmeister, die nur den Autoangriff benutzen. Ich hab meine Wächterin noch vor dem wächterupdate und ohne die fähigkeit gespielt, welche deutlich den schadensausstoß erhöhte, und ich hatte nie das gefühl, dass mein Leben als Jägerin deutlich besser gelaufen wäre.


----------



## Emokeksii (23. Juni 2008)

Naja.... :/ meine motivation ist jetzt vollig weg obwohl das spiel eigendlich super ist....


----------



## Danius (23. Juni 2008)

such dir 1-2 nette leute mit denen du zusammenspielst das hebt die motivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann haste jmd der die kleine bardin im Wald beschützt


----------



## Emokeksii (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau so hab ich bis jetzt gespielt...eigendlich hab ich noch keine einzigste quest allein gemacht


----------



## Danius (23. Juni 2008)

dann versteh ich aber nicht so ganz wo dein problem liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (23. Juni 2008)

Hmmm.... strange girl strange.... also bei HdRO is es nicht so wie bei WoW das du wenn du eine Klasse spielst die häufig vorkommt---> DD -Klassen....
das es dann automatisch heißt du findest keine Gruppe mehr oder Raidgilde zum SChluss dann mehr.... also ka^^... die großenGilden auf Maiar (meinServer) suchen eg ständige ALLE Klassen^^ ... es ist nicht so das man sagt die kann man jezz gar nich gebrauchen.... 
blub... naja hoffe das hilft dir in irgendeiner weise weiter


----------



## Vanier (23. Juni 2008)

Du solltest veilleicht wirklich schauen, ob du nicht mal deinen Hauptcharakter hauptsächlich solo spielst.
Zwei Charaktere mit Freunden leveln macht zwar spass, sollte aber meiner Meinung nach eher aufs Twinken
Beschränkt sein. Wer zu zweit spielt macht sich außerdem vom anderen bestimmt etwas abhängig.

Also probiers nochmal allein, und vielleicht mit ner anderen Klasse.

Noch ein kleiner RP-Spruch:
"Gebt nicht auf! Licht ist immer und überall zu finden und die Freien Völker Mittelerdes brauchen EUCH edle Herrin um den Sturm der
Dunkelheit, der aus Angmar aufzieht, abzuwenden. Also lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und vertraut auf eure Gefährten!"

Ich hoffe das konnte dich ein wenig ermutigen Keksii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahrtoon (23. Juni 2008)

Ich persönlich spiel zwar auch erst seit kurzer Zeit HdR-O, aber naja.

Jedenfalls wenn wir ma ins Hügelgrab wollen ist nie ein Schurke dabei, weil wir keinen finden dafür aber zwei Jäger (was ansich auch gut ist).
Oder wir brauchen nen Kundi.

Ansich ist für alles Bedarf, spiel einfach was dir spaß macht, wenn du dd sein willst sei dd du wirst schon was finden.

Ich spiel selbst nen Hobbit Barden, aber finde nich gerade das er fehl am platz ist in dunklen orten oder so, er bringt ebend das licht mit sich.^^

Wir sehen uns, hab deine Cindy auch gestern beim vorbeilaufen gesehen.^^


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juni 2008)

Ok ich habe gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie in jeden anderen mmorpg ist mal wieder ein fernkämpfer mit bogen das beste (und spaßigste) für mich.

Wenn ich sogar glück hab krieg ich mit diesen charackter sogar später gruppen in gegensatz zu anderen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fals es wenn interesiert wie der der heißt kann auf mein buffed profil gucken ich helfe immer gern und spiel auch gern mal zu 2 ( sobald mybuffed wieder geht werd ich den neuen namen eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Wizárdius (24. Juni 2008)

Also jeden einzelnen Post hier hab ich nich gelesen, aber vom leveln von 1 auf 50, hab ich bei HdRO ungefähr solange gebraucht wie bei WoW von 1 auf 50. Allerdings fehlen bei WoW ja dann noch 20 LvL um Max. Allerdings hab ich mit diesem 50er Waffenmeister noch lange nich alle Taten gemacht. Sehr weit entfernt davon bin ich allerdingsauch nich. Alles im Allem muss ich feststellen dass das MaxLvl bei HdRO definitiv schneller erreicht ist als bei WoW. Was nicht heißt dass es ab LvL 50 nixmehr zu tun gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm keinen Jäger. Erstens mal is die Klasse total überlaufen (was unseren Server, sowie Sippe angeht) außerdem is sie mit die anspruchloseste Klasse. Die Jäger hier werde mich jetz wahrscheinlich steinigen wollen, aber is leider so. Die schießen nur die Mobs ausm Stun raus und beschweren sich dann beim Waffi dass sie Aggro haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahrtoon (24. Juni 2008)

Die Standa. Träger der Hauptmänner kloppen meine stuns auch immer xD.

Ich find ansich is der Jäger schon ne okay wahl, aber der Schurke wäre auch nett die fehlen uns im low bereich auf jedenfall noch auf Morthond.

Aber letzendlich sollte man das spielen was einem spaß macht, und letztendlich findet jeder seine Gruppe für etwas.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juni 2008)

^^ naja ich denk mal ich werd nicht so doof sein und mobs aus den stun raus schießen...

wer genau so doof wie wenn ich in wow schafe oder eisfallen weg mach (hmm...wenn ich mich recht entsinne werden da auch nicht die jäger geflamt das sie die immer rausballern oder ihr pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das mit dem überlaufen ist wenn dann meine einzigste sorgen...aber selbst wenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ist das nun mal...

schurke find ich in wow nett aber nicht in hdro...ich mag supporter nicht ich spiel am liebsten dd und dazu gehört der schurke denk mal in hdro nicht wirklich


----------



## Kahrtoon (24. Juni 2008)

Naja, aufjedenfall wenn noch auf Morthond bist und Hilfe brauchst kannste mich gerne anschreiben Helfe immer gern, dafür spiel ich ja auchn Barden.^^

*name in profil*


----------



## Shadowmelter (24. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bei wow hing ich jetzt für meinen 70ger jeden tag zwischen 6 und 12 stunden vorn rechner...und hab so um die 2 wochen jetzt gebraucht...für mich eindeutig zu viel zeit...




also ich muss dich denke ich enttäuschen denn auch in herr der ringe musst du gerne mal 10-14 tage vollgas geben und auf RL verzichten um 50 zu werden. mit dem barden finde ich es sogar noch schlimmer weil der relativ wenig schaden macht aber man bekommt ihn relativ solo gespielt moderat auch auf 50. meine erfahrungen dies betreffend ist aber alt. ich habe in den 10 tagen pre-order phase schon level 50er rumrennen sehn als so der 8-9 tag war. das waren dann spieler die schon ewig lange in der beta gezockt haben, die ganzen gebiete und quests kannten und beschlossen haben sich zu organisieren und in festen gruppen zu spielen. 

was aber viel mehr zeit in anspruch nimmt sind die ganzen boni ( richtigen namen vergessen ) die man sich durch stumpfes tagelanges grinden einer bestimmten tier oder monsterart erabeiten kann. ich meine die dinger hießen tugenden bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. 

hdr an sich finde ich interessanter als wow und trotzdem bin ich nach 5 monaten herr der ringe wieder zu wow zurück aber nur weil endcontent fehlte und wir die einzige raidinstanz helegrod auf farmstatus hatten.  

ich weiß nicht wie es derzeit in hdr ausschaut aber wenn du anfangen willst wüde ich ja fast empfehlen erstmal den waffenmeister zu spielen und den barden als twink zu nehmen dann haste es mit dem leichter wenn du ihn schon ausrüsten kannst. 

mfg shadow


----------



## Kwingdor (24. Juni 2008)

10-14 Tage Vollgas...? Wieso sollte das nötig sein? Man kann auch mit viel weniger dieses Ziel erreichen... das muss doch nicht immer alles so in Zwang rauslaufen...

Barde wenig Schaden? Weniger als andre evtl aber gerade mit der Kriegsrede ist er nicht zu verachten.

Die Pre-Order-Phase war ohnehin eine komplett andre, weil es nicht die Questvielfalt und vor allem nicht die Landschaften gab, die einem nun zur Verfügung stehen.

Schließlich noch die Tugenden...
niemand ist gezwungen das zu tun, denn ich kenne genug Leute, die selbst ohne dem auskommen. Und einige schaffen das auch mal so nebenbei... wenn sie wieder mal Gildenkollegen helfen etc etc.

Endcontent... der sieht in HdRO anders aus als in WoW. Keine Itemjagd. Die gibt es hier ganz klar nicht. Denn die Items in HdRO sind klar schneller erreichbar, denn sie sind nicht zum "Posen" gedacht, sondern nur als Vorbereitung für eine schwere Instanz gedacht. Als Belohnung wartet auch selten ein bessres Item... vielmehr das Gefühl etwas großes erreicht zu haben und gerade bei der epischen Reihe eine wirklich wundervoll erzählte Geschichte.

Mit 50 gibt es immer irgendwo was zu tun und gerade jetzt haben sie schon vieles solofähig gemacht, wenn man denn wirklich in keine Gruppe gehen will.

Ob man mit dem Waffenmeister oder Barden beginnt... ist relativ gleich... ich kenn bzw kannte Barden, die haben sich ihr Brot durch das Lautenspiel in Bree verdient... immer ein wenig Trinkgeld und gut wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (24. Juni 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Schließlich noch die Tugenden...
> niemand ist gezwungen das zu tun, denn ich kenne genug Leute, die selbst ohne dem auskommen. Und einige schaffen das auch mal so nebenbei... wenn sie wieder mal Gildenkollegen helfen etc etc.
> 
> Endcontent... der sieht in HdRO anders aus als in WoW. Keine Itemjagd. Die gibt es hier ganz klar nicht. Denn die Items in HdRO sind klar schneller erreichbar, denn sie sind nicht zum "Posen" gedacht, sondern nur als Vorbereitung für eine schwere Instanz gedacht. Als Belohnung wartet auch selten ein bessres Item... vielmehr das Gefühl etwas großes erreicht zu haben und gerade bei der epischen Reihe eine wirklich wundervoll erzählte Geschichte.
> ...




Tugenden sind zwar kein Muss, da ein vernünftiges Skillsystem aber erst mit dem Addon eintreten wird sollte man sich dem schon widmen. Es bringt merkbare Vorteile, aber ein sehr stumpfes System...naja, wird ja dran gearbeitet.

Die Itemjagd gibt es sehr wohl. Nur weil sie schneller erreichbar & die Masse an High End Items noch sehr überschaubar ist heißt das nicht, dass die Itemhatz nicht vorhanden ist! Nur so nebenbei, Items sind in WoW auch nicht zum Posen entwickelt worden (Vom Designstil mal abgesehen, ist halt Asia-orientiert), sonder genau wie du schon geschrieben hast eine Vorbereitung für das nächste Instanz-Level. Die Gewichtigkeit ist anders, ganz klar.

Das Posen (wenn überhaupt) kam durch die Spieler, nicht durch das Itemkonzept, Kwingdor.

Mach aus Lotro mal kein anderes Spiel als es ist. Willst du wie in WoW dem Sammelwahn verfallen und sämtliche Sets erfarmen ist das durchaus möglich und ebenfalls eine zeitaufwändige Aufgabe. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Ruf, PvP Rang, "Crafting" etc.

Und Gold durch Schauspiel/ Musik zu verdienen ist immer lustig, hab ich auch viel gemacht.


----------



## CoHanni (24. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Man merkt dass du ein emo bist weil nur emos können soviel spielen dass sie 2 70er in 2 wochen schaffen. den Emos haben keine freunde. such dir ein Hobby das was mit Draussen zu tun hat. achja ich vergas du kannst ja nicht raus weil du dich wegen deiner Blassen haut schämst die du bekommen hast vor lauter nicht rausgehen. oder wegen deinen bunten strichen am arm die du dir aus spass geritzt hast.
> 
> mfg
> Camillo
> ...



Sag mal? Was geht den mit dir ab? Wenn du Aufmerksamkeit suchst , bitte woanders DANKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Flamer braucht hier keiner!

BTT: Also ich hab nach WoW auch HdRO ausprobiert, wielang man zum Max-Level braucht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, bin selbst erst im Low-Level_Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie schon viele erwähnt haben, kommt es darauf an, wieviel Zeit du investierst, aber die schöne Grafik auch mal zu genießen, ist auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juni 2008)

^^ jetzt wird das jetzt doch wieder zum hdro vs wow flame thread xD

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie lang ich brauch ist mir im moment eigendlich egal ich freu mich grad eher auf jede kleinigkeit besonders aber wenn ich buch 2 machen kann endlich den alten wald erreiche und gleich mein spiel hol (gold edition) und dann mit 25 mein pony hab ^.^


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ jetzt wird das jetzt doch wieder zum hdro vs wow flame thread xD
> 
> naja
> 
> ...



das 25er Pony ist aber langsamer als das 35er


----------



## Makata (24. Juni 2008)

> das 25er Pony ist aber langsamer als das 35er



ja, aber ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich 4g ausgeben soll für die paar km/h mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (24. Juni 2008)

Also ich bevorzuge ehrlichgesagt 4 virtuelle Gold auszugeben für ein schnelleres Pferd als ziemlich reale Euros für das lahme Bree-Pferd, das nciht wirklich viel schneller ist als ein Jäger beim Laufen^^


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> ja, aber ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich 4g ausgeben soll für die paar km/h mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würde ich schon es lohnt sich welche Stufe bist du denn?


----------



## Egooz (24. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ jetzt wird das jetzt doch wieder zum hdro vs wow flame thread xD



Ein Flamethread soll das nicht werden. Ich find es aber nunmal völlig komisch, dass manche ein Spiel so realitätsfremd beschreiben, dass es mit dem Original kaum noch was zu tun hat. Das Phänomen gibt es aber in jeder Fan-Ecke zu Spiel XY...dennoch.

Naja, doch einen richtigen Flame gab es ja gegen deine Lebenseinstellung oder was auch immer man als "Emo" damit verbinden mag.

Die 4g lohnen sich aber eigentlich immer. Teilweise sind die weiten Wege schon recht langweilig nach dem x-ten Mal. Ich kannte aber auch Spieler die auf Stufe 50 immernoch kein Pony hatten...kam aber auch durch das "Bettler-Projekt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (24. Juni 2008)

> würde ich schon es lohnt sich welche Stufe bist du denn?


Mit meinem Wächter 50, der hat auch das schnellere Pony da er mein Main ist.
Mein Barde ist 44, der hat noch das Bree Pony. Und ich weiß auch nicht ob er mehr bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander Thor (24. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> spaß am leveln hab ich immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele WoW und Herr der Ringe. Herr der Ringe dauert ein bischen länger aber es macht viel spaß. Besonders die Epische Questreihe mit richtigen Zwischensequencen auf deren man auch auf bekannte NPC. Sehr Früh trifft man z.b. auf Gandalf. Wenn man die Filme gesehen hat macht es noch mehr spaß da trift man auf Original Begebenheiten wie die Kneibe "Das Tänzelnde Ponny" in Bree. Wenn du lieber PVE mit geschichte spielst dann kann ich einen Rollenplayer Server nur empfehlen. In Der Herr der Ringe hält man sich viel mähr an Rollenspie wie in WoW. Man kann wenn man will sogar noch extra seinen Char mit "Rollenspiel Char" auf dem Rollenspiel Realm Kentlich machen. Abend treffen sich oft die Sippen noch in der Taverne und dann wird ausgiebig "Rollenspiel betrieben". Also dir könnte es spaß machen so wie ich dich hier einschätze.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juni 2008)

ich hab im moment noch gar nichts weil kein einzigster laden bei uns das spiel hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (24. Juni 2008)

> ich hab im moment noch gar nichts weil kein einzigster laden bei uns das spiel hat



dann schnell wo bestellen, los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juni 2008)

....ich überleg grad ob ich amazon bestell....bei uns im laden war halt die gold edition für 25euro das wer genau das geld das ich hätte und eigendlich will ich schon das bre pferd + 15 tage mehr spielzeit :/ 

amazon kostet es aber 30euro...

Ich hab mir auch überlegt ob ich mir nur den key kauf...aber die shop seite von codemaster ist ja seit was weiß ich wann in wartungsarbeiten :/...naja...werd ich wohl erst mal weiter testaccount spielen müssen und den dreck fürs auktionshaus in der bank lagern


----------



## Styr74 (24. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ....ich überleg grad ob ich amazon bestell....bei uns im laden war halt die gold edition für 25euro das wer genau das geld das ich hätte und eigendlich will ich schon das bre pferd + 15 tage mehr spielzeit :/
> 
> amazon kostet es aber 30euro...
> 
> Ich hab mir auch überlegt ob ich mir nur den key kauf...aber die shop seite von codemaster ist ja seit was weiß ich wann in wartungsarbeiten :/...naja...werd ich wohl erst mal weiter testaccount spielen müssen und den dreck fürs auktionshaus in der bank lagern



Schau bei Amazon nach der Geburtstags-Edition. das ist quasi die Gold Edition wo bis Buch 13 alles schon dabei ist.
Die kostet 24,99 glaube ich.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juni 2008)

Jop stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs mir bestellt jetzt nur noch warten bis es kommt.

Dank dir


----------



## Windhawk (24. Juni 2008)

hmm wars nich bei sqoops billiger??? naja egal is jezz eh vorbei^^


----------



## Kahrtoon (24. Juni 2008)

Na denn ma willkommen dir und dann kanns ja los gehen ^^

viel spaß mit dem Pony dann.


----------

